

Ask HN: What is the best off the shelf speech recognition solution - xb

I am interested in transcribing audio files to text. I don&#x27;t need 100% accuracy, but the more accurate the better. I have googled around a bit but haven&#x27;t found anything that worked the way I needed it to. I tried a few free web APIs that worked for short bursts of text but did not hold up for longer audio files. I also have looked into Sphinx, but I haven&#x27;t gotten past the setup phase.<p>Does anyone have any experience transcribing long  audio files to text, and if so can you share your experiences with the different software solutions you tried?
======
alt_
Artificial artificial intelligence is still your best bet.

My company does a ton of transcription and we tried a bunch of automated
solutions, but they all failed for normal speech. They can catch certain
phrases and attempt to interpolate, but it always turns into a jumbled mess
when the talker stops enunciating perfectly (<10% accuracy).

Human-powered transcribing services cost a few dollars per minute and give
quality assurances.

